
The man responsible for passwords says advice was wrong - Jaruzel
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4771194/The-man-responsible-passwords-says-advice-WRONG.html
======
Jaruzel
Posting this purely for the way the Daily Mail has written this up in their
'usual' way...

But hey, at least normal users are being made aware of the problem!

~~~
celticninja
The daily mail is a terrible rag and should not be given page views.

~~~
Jaruzel
Totally agree. Submitted for the humour factor.

